# Need 86 z24i vacuum hose diagram



## ABriles (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm sorry if this isn't in the right place I'm new at this. I have an 86 720 with the z24i engine in it. It is sputtering whenever I try to accelerate, but if I let up on the gas some I can accelerate again, but very slowly. It is also idling very roughly and black black smoke comes from my exhuast pipe. I have replaced the fuel pump, oil filter, air filter, all spark plugs, rotor/cap, and have checked all of my plug wires, the coils, catalytic converter, and still having the same problem. I have also taken it to a nissan dealer and they can't figure it out. I am now in the process of replacing all of my vacuum hoses, but I think someone may have put them on wrong, so I need a diagram. It is not under the hood any more and I cannot read or understand many that I have found online. So, if anyone could send me pictures or a simple diagram or something of the vacuum hoses that would be great. Any suggestions on what I should do would also be appreciated. Thanks


----------

